# Tube rings ??



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Was looking at things online at the tubestore and seen these things called tube rings. Teflon rings to reduce vibration and help dissapate heat. Has any forumite tried these rings. They seem a little on the expensive side so there should be a bit of improvement to make them worth the trouble.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Small improvement in tone (IMO). Seem to control mechanical noise (somewhat) by reducing vibration. Useful on EL84's. I've used them in a Pro Junior and a Dr.Z Carmen Ghia.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A guy I know had great results with these for reducing tube noise and rattle on his Peavey Classic. I owned a Classic 20, and at loud volumes they are one of the noisiest amps I have heard. So if they worked for him, I would have to guess they are a good product.


----------

